# GIVEAWAY for Inkbird Newest Sous-Vide Vacuum Sealer Machine INK-VS01



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi good morning!  The giveaway has ended. Thank you everyone who entered.
Congratulations to winner 

 SmokinGame
 to win the Vac Sealer INK-VS01! Please PM me to redeem your prize.   Look forward to sharing it here.

ALSO,WE SUPPORT *30% DISCOUNT CODE**AEXGWEZN*FOR FRIENDS----*DEAL PRICE：$46.19* (REGULAR PRICE：$65.99）






						Amazon.com: Inkbird Vacuum Sealer, Automatic Sealing Machine for Food Preservation, Dry&Moist Sealing Modes|Built-in Cutter|Starter Kit|Easy Cleaning Stainless Steel Panel|Compact Design|Led Indicator Lights
					

Online Shopping for Kitchen Small Appliances from a great selection of Coffee Machines, Blenders, Juicers, Ovens, Specialty Appliances, & more at everyday low prices



amzn.to
				




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GIVEAWAY I‘d like to giveaway one Free Inkbird Newest Sous-Vide* Vacuum* *Sealer Machine INK-VS01* here!

KEY FEATURES:
----5X Longer Preservation
----2 Sealing Modes & 1 Button Stop
----Wide Application&Simple Operation
----Dry & Wet Function

RULES: Comment under this post.  After receiving the product, you need to share your experience here.Otherwise, you will be disqualified next time. Thanks.
Lucky winner will be randomly drawn on 26-Aug.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 22, 2020)

Well sign me up please!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 22, 2020)

Count me in...

Thanks for all inkbird does on SMF with the product giveaways!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Aug 22, 2020)

Sign me up. I love my inkbird instant read thermometer. Would love to try there sealer.


----------



## mike1ranger (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks for another great giveaway inkbird  would love to win this.


----------



## georgia smoker (Aug 22, 2020)

Count me in!!


----------



## justplainbob (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm in the market for a new one.


----------



## smokininidaho (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you for the chance!


----------



## ToddT (Aug 22, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GIVEAWAY I‘d like to giveaway one Free Inkbird Newest Sous-*Vide Vacuum* Sealer Machine INK-VS01 here!
> 
> KEY FEATURES:
> ----5X Longer Preservation
> ...


I could use one of these!


----------



## mike243 (Aug 22, 2020)

OK in again lol  good luck to all of us.


----------



## gwest77 (Aug 22, 2020)

Good looking machine. Would love to win it  :-)


----------



## normanaj (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2020)

Very interesting. I'm in!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m definitely in!


----------



## BandCollector (Aug 22, 2020)

WOW!  Something I could really use!

Thanks for the opportunity.

Please count me in.

John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 22, 2020)

Count me in too please! Thanks inkbird for being such a great sponsor 

Ryan


----------



## smoker1949 (Aug 22, 2020)

I'M IN TO WIN, Thank You.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 22, 2020)

Sing me up , can always use a sealer.


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 22, 2020)

Please, throw my name in the hat!


----------



## whtelk (Aug 22, 2020)

Please pick me, I really need this.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 22, 2020)

I would like to enter, thanks !


----------



## robrpb (Aug 22, 2020)

Please enter me. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Aug 22, 2020)

Please include me. Thanks!


----------



## front sight (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## gwest77 (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm in !


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 22, 2020)

Please count me in!  Love all of the Inkbird products I use every week.  Was looking into getting a Vacuum sealer recently, so the timing is perfect.  Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Bslone13 (Aug 22, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GIVEAWAY I‘d like to giveaway one Free Inkbird Newest Sous-*Vide Vacuum* Sealer Machine INK-VS01 here!
> 
> KEY FEATURES:
> ----5X Longer Preservation
> ...


Count me in


----------



## Jett (Aug 22, 2020)

Count me in thank you


----------



## tropics (Aug 23, 2020)

Looks good my old one needs to be replaced. Thank You


----------



## spudthegreater (Aug 23, 2020)

yes. add me to the list please.


----------



## spudthegreater (Aug 23, 2020)

Count me in.


----------



## Mike Pom (Aug 23, 2020)

Count me in too please! Thanks inkbird for being such a great sponsor


----------



## tag0401 (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m in!! Thanks inkbird


----------



## johnewalleye (Aug 23, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GIVEAWAY I‘d like to giveaway one Free Inkbird Newest Sous-*Vide Vacuum* Sealer Machine INK-VS01 here!
> 
> KEY FEATURES:
> ----5X Longer Preservation
> ...


Count me in


----------



## dons2346 (Aug 23, 2020)

Putting my hat in the ring


----------



## pabeef (Aug 24, 2020)

Please put me in and thanks for the chance


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 24, 2020)

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## 2Mac (Aug 24, 2020)

Count me in please.
Thanks again Inkbird for another great giveaway!


----------



## bobrap (Aug 24, 2020)

I definitely need a new vac sealer!  I'm in.


----------



## RichGTS (Aug 24, 2020)

Heck yes! I am in this one


----------



## sdesi1981 (Aug 25, 2020)

In please.


----------



## ChuxPick (Aug 25, 2020)

Please include me in the drawing, a vacuum sealer would come in very handy.


----------



## jlozo21 (Aug 25, 2020)

In for the win, my food saver is on its way out!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 26, 2020)

SmokinGame
 congrats on the Inkbird Vacuum Sealer. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Aug 26, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 26, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 26, 2020)

congrats smokingame, i'm sure you'll get some use out of that


----------



## robrpb (Aug 26, 2020)

Congrats.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

Congrats 

 SmokinGame
 ! I'm looking forward to your thoughts on this.


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 27, 2020)

I am looking forward to putting this to use. I will provide honest feedback to any who wished to listen.

Really surprised to be selected. Last thing I won was a $5 lotto scratch off, 10+ years ago, which I proceeded to lose before I could cash it in. So that tells you something about my luck with these type of things.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2020)

SmokinGame said:


> I am looking forward to putting this to use. I will provide honest feedback to any who wished to listen.
> 
> Really surprised to be selected. Last thing I won was a $5 lotto scratch off, 10+ years ago, which I proceeded to lose before I could cash it in. So that tells you something about my luck with these type of things.



I knew this was rigged!!! Recount! Lol. Inkbird makes pretty good products. So, I'm sure you'll enjoy the vac sealer. Congrats again.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 27, 2020)

Congrats on your new toy! Enjoy

Ryan


----------

